# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Συναντήσεις nautilia.gr >  Συνάντηση nautilia.gr 13/10/2006 (13η)

## Maroulis Nikos

Ανοίγω νέα ενότητα για την επόμενη συνάντηση μας, γιατί η Lifesea μπορεί να μπερδευτεί πάλι και να γράφει σε άλλη ενότητα...... :Razz:  
Και απο σήμερα όριζεται ως υπεύθυνη να οργανώνει τις συναντήσεις και τις εκδρομές του Naytilia.gr  :Wink:

----------


## efouskayak

:Razz:  Lifesea αντε και administrator !!!!!!!

----------


## Petros

Ωχ, ψωνισαμε απο σβερκο τωρα...

----------


## lifesea

> Ωχ, ψωνισαμε απο σβερκο τωρα...


.....συνεχισε να μιλας ετσι και δεν θα γλυτωσεις το ban...

ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΩ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΜΠΤΗ 5/10/2006 ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΣΤΑ ΒΠ....

μαγαζι ``Ζυθος`` Λ.Κιφησιας....---γευμα ``Ρωμαικο οργιο``

εκτος εαν παμε σε κατι χαλαρο δλδ καφε ή ποτακι....

τοτε πλατεια Χαλανδριου σε καποιο απο τα cafe-bar εκει....

----------


## efouskayak

Εγώ απο την επόμενη εβδομάδα και για κανένα μήνα θα είμαι εκτός συναντήσεων... λόγοι υγείας . (σας είδα εχθές και έπαθα χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ)

----------


## Kyriakos

> ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΩ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΜΠΤΗ 5/10/2006 ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΣΤΑ ΒΠ....
> μαγαζι ``Ζυθος`` Λ.Κιφησιας....---γευμα ``Ρωμαικο οργιο``
> εκτος εαν παμε σε κατι χαλαρο δλδ καφε ή ποτακι....
> τοτε πλατεια Χαλανδριου σε καποιο απο τα cafe-bar εκει....


Αντιπροτείνω στα "Ρωμαϊκά όργια" (και μετά λέγατε για το strip show....) κλιμάκωση της έντασης, σε night club (sic), με latin (?)

----------


## lifesea

> Αντιπροτείνω στα "Ρωμαϊκά όργια" (και μετά λέγατε για το strip show....) κλιμάκωση της έντασης, σε night club (sic), με latin (?)


και αυτο γινεται.............

----------


## MIRSINI

Δεν θα ήταν καλύτερα η συνάντηση να γίνει Παρασκευή που την επομένη δεν ανοίγουν τα σχολεία;

----------


## Azzos

Paidia molis girisa apo Kypro.....opou pite eimai mesa...exasa thn proigoumeni synantisi....perasate kala??

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Εγώ όπως ξέρετε 
Δευτέρα Τρίτη Τετάρτη θα είμαι *ΚΡΗΤΗ*
Πέμπτη Παρασκευή *ΑΡΤΑ ΠΡΕΒΕΖΑ ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ* 
Σάββατο Κυριακή* ¶ΝΔΡΟ  *

----------


## lifesea

> Εγώ όπως ξέρετε 
> Δευτέρα Τρίτη Τετάρτη θα είμαι *ΚΡΗΤΗ*
> Πέμπτη Παρασκευή *ΑΡΤΑ ΠΡΕΒΕΖΑ ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ* 
> Σάββατο Κυριακή* ¶ΝΔΡΟ  *


ΚΡΗΤΗ=ΤΣΙΚΟΥΔΙΑ  :Wink: 
ΑΡΤΑ ΠΡΕΒΕΖΑ ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ= ΤΙ? ΒΓΑΖΟΥΝ ΕΚΕΙ ΠΑΝΩΩΩ???
ΑΝΔΡΟ=VIP  :Razz:

----------


## efouskayak

Νίκο έλεοςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς παράξενος ταξιδιώτης εχεις γίνει :Very Happy:

----------


## Petros

> .....συνεχισε να μιλας ετσι και δεν θα γλυτωσεις το ban...
> 
> γευμα ``Ρωμαικο οργιο``


Οριστε αρχισε τα ban κιολας, Νικο προσεχε τι λες 'ο.τι λες θα χρησιμοποιηθει εναντιον μας'

Οσο για το γευμα: Σα δεν ντρεπεστε λεω εγω...

Ωραια η ιδεα του Κυριακου.

Σπυρο ωραια περασαμε αλλα μεζε που ειχες πει δεν σου κρατησε ο Νικος (αυτος επρεπε να φροντισει).

----------


## v.g.

> ΚΡΗΤΗ=ΤΣΙΚΟΥΔΙΑ 
> ΑΡΤΑ ΠΡΕΒΕΖΑ ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ= ΤΙ? ΒΓΑΖΟΥΝ ΕΚΕΙ ΠΑΝΩΩΩ???
> ΑΝΔΡΟ=VIP


ΑΡΤΑ: Koτοπουλα
ΠΡΕΒΕΖΑ, ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ: Xωραφια ελιεσ και βλαχους :Very Happy:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Τελικά τι κανονίσατε για την 13η Συνάντηση πότε και που ?????

----------


## Kyriakos

> Τελικά τι κανονίσατε για την 13η Συνάντηση πότε και που ?????


Την Παρασκευή 24.00 σπίτι σου. Mega Party!!!

----------


## lifesea

> Την Παρασκευή 24.00 σπίτι σου. Mega Party!!!



....αυτη την εβδομαδα δεν θα εχουμε συναντηση.
την αλλη εβδομαδα ομως ναι!!!!
και οι πιθανοτητες ειναι για bar ή club 
FUEGO Ν.ΣΜΥΡΝΗ
ή 
ΨΥΡΡΗ σε ORIENTAL....

----------


## efouskayak

Ανεβασμένους σας βλέπω  :Very Happy:

----------


## Petros

Εχει χορο και ξενυχτι η επομενη συναντηση. Ανεβαινουμε ενα επιπεδο (μπορει και δυο).

----------


## v.g.

> ....αυτη την εβδομαδα δεν θα εχουμε συναντηση.
> την αλλη εβδομαδα ομως ναι!!!!
> και οι πιθανοτητες ειναι για bar ή club 
> FUEGO Ν.ΣΜΥΡΝΗ
> ή 
> ΨΥΡΡΗ σε ORIENTAL....



καλυτερα ORIENTAL!!!

Fuego πηγαινα παλια...το βαρεθηκα!

----------


## Petros

Nα δω τα κοριτσια του site να χορευουν στα τραπεζια και τι στον κοσμο...

----------


## efouskayak

Τράβα μερικές φωτο να δούμε και εμείς !!!!! :Cool:

----------


## Petros

Αυτες οι φωτο θα κυκλοφορησουν σε οοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοολο το ιντερνετ.

----------


## v.g.

> Αυτες οι φωτο θα κυκλοφορησουν σε οοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοολο το ιντερνετ.


Αν ειναι ετσι, να μη χορεψουμε!!! :Cool:

----------


## Petros

Λες να ερθω με τη φωτογραφικη μηχανη μαζι? Αρα καλα ελεγα οτι ανεβαινεις στα τραπεζια...

----------


## elpida

oriental να λικνιστουμε στουσ παραπλανιτικουσ ρυθμουσ τησ oriental μουσικησ!!!!!ωρε χωρο!!!!!!!αντε και τα μυαλα στα καγκελα!!!!!!

----------


## v.g.

> Λες να ερθω με τη φωτογραφικη μηχανη μαζι? Αρα καλα ελεγα οτι ανεβαινεις στα τραπεζια...



Mόνο αν εχω πιεί 5-6 υποβρύχια! :Surprised:

----------


## lifesea

> Mόνο αν εχω πιεί 5-6 υποβρύχια!



μην βαζεις ιδεες.....ακουει ο Πετρος

ΜΦΧ

----------


## Petros

Δεν θα εχουμε καρεκλες μονο τραπεζια. Να το ξερουν οσοι θελουν να ερθουν.-

----------


## Petros

Μολις προσεξα το ΜΦΧ δε θα φταιω για τις επιπτωσεις...

----------


## lifesea

> Μολις προσεξα το  δε θα φταιω για τις επιπτωσεις...


ουτε εγω

ΜΦΧ

----------


## lifesea

....η ΟRIENTAL εξοδος μας θα γινει later....

Oποτε για την *ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 13/10/2006* (no comment ) θα εχουμε *80`s 90`s*
εξοδο-συναντηση ``*ΑΝΔΡΟΝΙΚΟΣ BAR*`` Χαλανδρι..... :Smile:   :Smile: 

*ΜΦΧ*

----------


## Nikolas78

Πολύ καλή επιλογή, πιθανό να προλάβω και εγώ αυτή τη φορα. 
Αν και το καλοκαιρινό "ΑΝΔΡΟΝΙΚΟΣ" έξω στην αυλή δε λέει πολλά, το εσωτερικό που ανοίγει τη χειμερινή σαιζόν είναι από από τα καλύτερα στέκια στα Β.Π.

----------


## v.g.

> ....η ΟRIENTAL εξοδος μας θα γινει later....
> 
> Oποτε για την *ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 13/10/2006* (no comment ) θα εχουμε *80`s 90`s*
> εξοδο-συναντηση ``*ΑΝΔΡΟΝΙΚΟΣ BAR*`` Χαλανδρι..... 
> 
> *ΜΦΧ*


Χαλάνδρι? Ακουσα καλα? Στη γειτονια μου???

----------


## lifesea

....παιδια ο Πετρος που ειναι????????

----------


## Petros

Mε φτιαξατε με την επιλογη του μαγαζιου. Μια χαρα ακουγεται. 

Lifesea αποκλειεται να το σκεφτηκες μονη σου φυσικα ε???

ΜΦΧ.

----------


## lifesea

> Mε φτιαξατε με την επιλογη του μαγαζιου. Μια χαρα ακουγεται. 
> 
> Lifesea αποκλειεται να το σκεφτηκες μονη σου φυσικα ε???
> 
> ΜΦΧ.



ευχαριστω πολυ να σαι καλα . . . . ΜΗΝ ΤΟΛΜΗΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΡΘΕΙΣ.

ΜΦΧ

----------


## MIRSINI

Τέλεια επιλογή.Εγώ είμαι μέσα. :Wink:

----------


## lifesea

Nikolas78
Vassiliki
Mirsini
lifesea
.
.
.
.
.
.
Petros? (τιμωρια) ΜΦΧ

----------


## Petros

Θα με καλεσει ο φιλος μου ο Νικος. Αρχηγου παροντος καθε ψευτοαρχη παυσατω.

ΜΦΧ

----------


## lifesea

> Θα με καλεσει ο φιλος μου ο Νικος. Αρχηγου παροντος καθε ψευτοαρχη παυσατω.
> 
> ΜΦΧ



ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧ
ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧ

----------


## v.g.

> Nikolas78
> Vassiliki
> Mirsini
> lifesea
> .


Ευχαριστω Λαιφσεε που αυτη τη φορα δε με ξεχασες! :Very Happy:

----------


## lifesea

> Ευχαριστω Λαιφσεε που αυτη τη φορα δε με ξεχασες!


nai elenitsa  :Smile:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Θα με καλεσει ο φιλος μου ο Νικος. Αρχηγου παροντος καθε ψευτοαρχη παυσατω.
> 
> ΜΦΧ


Φύαικά και θα σε καλέσω

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

εγώ δεν θα είμαι γιατί πρπει να ασκήσω τα εκλογικά μου καθήκοντα στην ¶νδρο.

----------


## Petros

Δυστυχως που δεν θα εισαι, αλλα δεν μου κανεις μια προχειρη εξουσιοδοτηση / προσκληση με την υπογραφη σου να μπορω να μπω στο μαγαζι? Η lifesea θα τους βαλει να μου ριξουν πορτα.

----------


## lifesea

> Δυστυχως που δεν θα εισαι, αλλα δεν μου κανεις μια προχειρη εξουσιοδοτηση / προσκληση με την υπογραφη σου να μπορω να μπω στο μαγαζι? Η lifesea θα τους βαλει να μου ριξουν πορτα.


.....ετσι ετσι....
μαθαινεις γρηγορα τις συνεπειες των πραξεων σου....ε?

----------


## Petros

Ταιριαζει μια παροιμια εδω αλλα ας συγκρατηθω για πρωτη φορα στη ζωη μου...Κατι για μια μυγα ειναι παντως...

(Παλι δεν κρατηθηκα)

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Δυστυχως που δεν θα εισαι, αλλα δεν μου κανεις μια προχειρη εξουσιοδοτηση / προσκληση με την υπογραφη σου να μπορω να μπω στο μαγαζι? Η lifesea θα τους βαλει να μου ριξουν πορτα.


οκ θα το ρυθμίσω μην ανησυχείς  :Wink:

----------


## lifesea

> Ταιριαζει μια παροιμια εδω αλλα ας συγκρατηθω για πρωτη φορα στη ζωη μου...Κατι για μια μυγα ειναι παντως...
> 
> (Παλι δεν κρατηθηκα)


*no comment*

----------


## v.g.

> nai elenitsa



αααααα.....σε παρακαλω! 
λαιφσεε παρεκτρεπεσαι!

----------


## lifesea

> αααααα.....σε παρακαλω! 
> λαιφσεε παρεκτρεπεσαι!


ουπς vasiliki ε?

MΦΧ

----------


## lifesea

πω πω . . . . . . . .  συμμετοχεςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς

----------


## efouskayak

Παίδες εγώ σας είπα θα καθυστερήσω να είμαι σε θέση για εξόδους....  :Sad:

----------


## Kyriakos

.....θα σου πούμε από βδομάδα...

----------


## v.g.

> ουπς vasiliki ε?
> 
> MΦΧ


 
Για σενα Βασιλικούλα!

Να κρατάμε και τους τύπουσ, μην ξεχνιόμαστε!

ΜΦΧ

----------


## elpida

ουτε και εγω θα μπορεσω να παρεβρεθω στη συναντηση σασ!!!!!στην 14 συναντηση πιστευω να τα πουμε και να μαστε και πιο πολλοι!!!!λαοοοοοοςςςςςςς!!!!! :Confused:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

κανένα νέο για την συνάντηση μας.....

----------


## lifesea

> κανένα νέο για την συνάντηση μας.....


καλημερα σε ολους.....
θα μαζευτουμε την Παρασκευη ή να κανονισουμε την αλλη εβδομαδα....για να ειμαστε περισσοτεροι . . . .Ο Ε Ο 


ΜΦΧ

----------


## Petros

2 Ατομα θα ερθουμε την Παρασκευη αν κανονιστει.

----------


## lifesea

6 συμμετοχες μεχρι τωρα....για να βλεπω και αλλους....


ΜΦΧ

----------


## Petros

Δεν αναβάλλουμε, κανω πρόβες για χορούς μην πάνε χαμένες...

----------


## Καπετάν Φουρτούνας

Καλησπέρα.
Θέλω μόνο να ρωτήσω αν έχετε πρόβλημα με πιτσιρικάδες(23);
Επίσης αν γίνει την Παρασκευή στο Χαλάνδρι με βλέπω χλωμό γιατί τράκαρα με τη μηχανή κι έτσι δε θα έχω όχημα για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα.

----------


## v.g.

> Καλησπέρα.
> Θέλω μόνο να ρωτήσω αν έχετε πρόβλημα με πιτσιρικάδες(23);
> Επίσης αν γίνει την Παρασκευή στο Χαλάνδρι με βλέπω χλωμό γιατί τράκαρα με τη μηχανή κι έτσι δε θα έχω όχημα για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα.


Ε οχι και να εχουμε προβλημα με πιτσιρικαδες!!!

----------


## lifesea

Καλημερα,
επειδη βλεπω οτι η ομαδα ειναι πεσμενη λεω να το ακυρωσουμε και να το κανουμε την αλλη Παρασκευη τι λετε?

----------


## Petros

Εγω λεω οχι, αυτη και καποιοι μαζευομαστε.

----------


## lifesea

> Εγω λεω οχι, αυτη και καποιοι μαζευομαστε.


κανενα προβλημα....τοτε αυριο κατα της *23:00* εκει!!!

----------


## Petros

> Καλησπέρα.
> Θέλω μόνο να ρωτήσω αν έχετε πρόβλημα με πιτσιρικάδες(23);
> Επίσης αν γίνει την Παρασκευή στο Χαλάνδρι με βλέπω χλωμό γιατί τράκαρα με τη μηχανή κι έτσι δε θα έχω όχημα για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα.


Και εγω 21 ειμαι (+Καλοκαιρια) κανενα προβλημα δεν αντιμετωπισα με τους μεγαλους.

----------


## Petros

> κανενα προβλημα....τοτε αυριο κατα της *23:00* εκει!!!


Μπορειτε να μας πειτε καλη μου δεσποινις, εσεις που ειστε τοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοσο καλη, που ακριβως ειναι αυτο το ωραιο μαγαζι που διαλεξατε για μας? 

(Sorry για τις υπερβολικες ευγενειες αλλα αλλιως δεν προκειται να μου απαντησει)

----------


## lifesea

> Μπορειτε να μας πειτε καλη μου δεσποινις, εσεις που ειστε τοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοσο καλη, που ακριβως ειναι αυτο το ωραιο μαγαζι που διαλεξατε για μας? 
> 
> (Sorry για τις υπερβολικες ευγενειες αλλα αλλιως δεν προκειται να μου απαντησει)


ΕΘΝΙΚΗΣ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΕΩΣ - ΧΑΛΑΝΔΡΙ (παραλληλος της Κιφησιας)(κανετε δεξια απο την Κιφησιας)----το μαγαζι ειναι 500 μετρα μετα την VODAFONE στην ιδια πλευρα και ακριβως διπλα στο μαγαζι υπαρχει BP βενζιναδικο και απεναντι μαγζι με φωτιστικα.

http://www.forthnet.gr/templates/dri...spx?c=10008226

----------


## Kyriakos

Μάλλον + 2 άτομα ......

TBC..

----------


## Petros

O καθένας (μου ξεφυγε ο τονος) που ειναι να ερθει να δωσει ETA στη lifesea 2 ωρες και 1 ωρα πριν ερθει. Αλλιως θα πλευρισει αλλος στη θεση σας.

----------


## Nikolas78

Αυτή η συνάντηση συνέπεσε τελικά με το ετήσιο reunion του μεταπτυχιακού μου στο οποίο έχω σκοπό να πάω (Γκάζι 11:30).

Ωστόσο επειδή θέλω να έρθω και στη συνάντηση του naytilia.gr, σκοπεύω να περάσω έστω για μια ωρίτσα για ένα πρώτο ποτό από τον Ανδρόνικο και να φύγω κατά τα μεσάνυχτα για κέντρο. 

Σε περίπτωση που κάποιος μπορεί και θέλει να έρθει στη συνάντηση πριν από τις 11:00 (πχ. 22:30) ας δώσει ένα σχετικό ΕΤΑ  :Wink:  να κανονίσουμε

----------


## Petros

Να βαλουμε Full Speed να δουμε τι θα γινει. Αλλα θα πληρωσεις τα εξτρα καυσιμα.

----------


## dgd77

KYRIES KAI KYRIOI  THA EITHELA POLY NA PAREBRETHO , ALLA DYSTYXOS LOGO FORTOY ERGASIAS DE THA MPORESV. ANYWAY , LOOKING FORWARD FOR THE 14 TH MEETING.   KALA NA PERASETE. PIES TE KAI KANA XIDI GIA MENA.

----------


## Petros

Καλα μεχρι τη 1 θα δουλευεις? Εσυ θα τα χρειαστεις τα ξυδια.   

(Φιλικα ετσι?)

----------


## lifesea

ready για το βραδυ?

----------


## Petros

Ready αλλα θα αργησω να ερθω: ETA AT ABT 24:02 LT AGW-WP-UCE.

----------


## lifesea

> Ready αλλα θα αργησω να ερθω: ETA AT ABT 24:02 LT AGW-WP-UCE.


εσυ θα αργησεις????

το θεμα ειναι τωρα πως θα συντονιστουμε . . . .ΛΕΩ ΡΑΝΤΕΒΟΥ ΕΞΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ VODAFONE 23:00 me 23:30

----------


## efouskayak

Καλά να περάσετε !!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## lifesea

> Καλά να περάσετε !!!!!


εξαρταται εαν ο Πετρος δειξει καλη διαγωγη....

----------


## MIRSINI

Εγώ θα έρθω μαζί με άλλες δυο κοπέλες. :Smile:

----------


## Petros

Βαρατε ρε το αγριολουλουδο αντεχει...

Να σας βρω φτιαγμενους οταν ερθω.

----------


## Petros

> Εγώ θα έρθω μαζί με άλλες δυο κοπέλες.


Κι εγω θα ερθω με 5-6 κοπελες αλλα δεν το κανω θεμα...

----------


## Nikolas78

Απ' ότι βλέπω το νωρίτερο 11:00 θα μαζευτούμε, οπότε μιας και είναι ο δρόμος μου η Κηφισίας για πιο μετά θα περάσω για ένα γεια (οριακά προλαβαίνω τον Πέτρο) 

Πιθανό να φτάσω και πρώτος οπότε επειδή δεν ξέρω κανέναν σας φατσικά, καλό είναι να δοθεί ένα σημείο συνάντησης. Ισχύει το 11:00 έξω από πύλη Vodafone?

----------


## Petros

> (οριακά προλαβαίνω τον Πέτρο)


Mην αγχωθεις δεν θα χασεις και τιποτα.

Θα χαρω να σε δω Νικολα και ας εισαι 78 χρονων.

----------


## MIRSINI

Μπορείς να τα καταφέρεις με τόσες κοπέλες διίπλα σου;;;; :Wink:

----------


## v.g.

> Κι εγω θα ερθω με 5-6 κοπελες αλλα δεν το κανω θεμα...


5 ή 6??? Να ξερουμε για να κρατησουμε θεσεις!

----------


## Petros

Παλι με τις θεσεις γυρω μου ενας πανικος? Εγω ειμαι απλος ανθρωπος δεν εχω προβλημα κανονιστε τα οπως θελετε.

----------


## Petros

> Μπορείς να τα καταφέρεις με τόσες κοπέλες διίπλα σου;;;;


 
Ουτε μια δεν καταφερνω.

----------


## lifesea

> 5 ή 6??? Να ξερουμε για να κρατησουμε θεσεις!


εαν καταφερεις να κρατησεις 5 -6 σκαμπο στο BAR ΘΑ ΣΕ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΧΤΩ.

----------


## Petros

Δε θελουμε θεσεις τραπεζια θελουμε και ας μην ειναι ελληνικη η μουσικη.

----------


## v.g.

> εαν καταφερεις να κρατησεις 5 -6 σκαμπο στο BAR ΘΑ ΣΕ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΧΤΩ.


Θα φερω και τον τιραμολα μαζι!

----------


## v.g.

> Δε θελουμε θεσεις τραπεζια θελουμε και ας μην ειναι ελληνικη η μουσικη.


Γιατι? θα ανεβεισ να χορεψεις????

----------


## Petros

Θυμασαι ποσα υποβρυχια θες εσυ? Ε τα 4πλασια.

----------


## lifesea

> Δε θελουμε θεσεις τραπεζια θελουμε και ας μην ειναι ελληνικη η μουσικη.


δεν εχω κλεισει τραπεζι.....δεν ειναι το bar με τα πολλα τραπεζια....
και απο την αλλη δεν παμε για να πιασουμε στασιδι και να συζηταμε.....
εαν ηταν ετσι θα πηγαιναμε για καφε.

----------


## v.g.

> Θυμασαι ποσα υποβρυχια θες εσυ? Ε τα 4πλασια.


Αμα πιεις 20 υποβρυχια, θα γινεισ υποβρυχιο ο ιδιος μετα!!!!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Σας εύχομαι καλά να περάσετε σε λιγάκι αναχωρώ για ¶νδρο  :Wink:

----------


## Petros

O Νικος Ανδρο και εμεις Ανδρονικο. Α ρε πως τα φερνει η μοιρα...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> O Νικος Ανδρο και εμεις Ανδρονικο. Α ρε πως τα φερνει η μοιρα...


ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ

----------


## Petros

> Αμα πιεις 20 υποβρυχια, θα γινεισ υποβρυχιο ο ιδιος μετα!!!!!


Και ενα απο αυτη την αηδια να πιω υποβρυχιο θα γινω. Αλλα σε τραπεζι δεν ανεβαινω.

----------


## lifesea

> Και ενα απο αυτη την αηδια να πιω υποβρυχιο θα γινω. Αλλα σε τραπεζι δεν ανεβαινω.


re trapezi eipame DEN EXOYME.
EKTOS ΕΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΑΝΕΒΕΙΣ ΣΤΗΝ *ΜΠΑΡΑ*

----------


## Petros

A μπραβο στην μπαρα ηθελα εξ'αρχης γι'αυτο εκανα το δυσκολο.

----------


## MIRSINI

Ελπίζω να περάσατε καλά.Εγώ ξενύχτησα στο σπίτι,αρρώστησε ο μικρούλης μου. :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## efouskayak

Καλημέρα, πως τα περάσατε?

----------


## Petros

Παρασκευη και 13, 13η συναντηση.

----------


## efouskayak

Για λέγε ... για λέγε....

----------

